# Not sure ?



## Mac (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure where to go, but this looks good! Just want to say thanks for the wonderful welcome I received. Have so enjoyed the pictures and comments. Already I have learned a lot and look forward to many hours here getting an education and making new friends.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 26, 2012)

Mac said:


> Not sure where to go, but this looks good! Just want to say thanks for the wonderful welcome I received. Have so enjoyed the pictures and comments. Already I have learned a lot and look forward to many hours here getting an education and making new friends.



Backatcha!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2012)

It's nice to hear that you are feeling welcome here. We aim to please. Some of the pictures are pretty fantastic. Some of the wood photos blow my mind. Thanks for being a part of Wood Barter.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh it's so addictive, I start my day here in the am with coffee checking to see what my friends have been up to while I was away. I check it again when I get home from work, and then again before I go to bed. All the while getting an education, feeling inspired, awed by the beauty and creativity, humbled by the masters and honered to help others, and maybe get a few laughs too. Like my shop and the drone of a chainsaw, it's my happy place.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2012)

Mac, thank you for such a positive expression of your experience so far. So many people in life just want to complain when things go wrong, or when they "perceive" they go wrong. It's members like you that make the rest of us have hope that we really can have something special here. 



woodtickgreg said:


> Oh it's so addictive, I start my day here in the am with coffee checking to see what my friends have been up to while I was away. I check it again when I get home from work, and then again before I go to bed. All the while getting an education, feeling inspired, awed by the beauty and creativity, humbled by the masters and honered to help others, and maybe get a few laughs too. Like my shop and the drone of a chainsaw, it's my happy place.



That was very humbling Greg. I think all of us regulars feel the same way. I love the way you compared it to _"...my shop and the drone of a chainsaw, it's my happy place."_ I've actually been catching a little hell for this site recently. I'm happy when I see posts like this. Thank you too Greg for your many contributions.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2012)

[/quote]

I've actually been catching a little hell for this site recently. 
[/quote]

I was thinking about this statement today kevin while I was at work and it bothered me. I was wondering from who? I can't understand why anyone would give you a hard time about this site when it benafits so many and you have so many supporters.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't let it bug you Greg. I shouldn't have even menitoned it, it's not worth repeating. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Don't let it bug you Greg. I shouldn't have even menitoned it, it's not worth repeating.
> 
> 
> .


Understood kevin, that right there tells me it's nothing major, and that's a relief. For all the great things you have done with this site for all of us to enjoy I didn't want to see you endure any kind of hardship. and I'm sure we would all be here for you in whatever capacity we could if need be.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with Greg, Thanks Kevin and all that dedicate their precious time so we can have this great group. We all share the same passion in different ways...........


----------



## Mac (Feb 2, 2012)

:wacko1: gee whiz(not the spray cheese) there is alot to see here. Think I am learning how to get around, then i find another level (hmmm....wonder if I left mine out in the rain ). I can tell now that this place is like a recreational drug of some kind. Iam hooked!!!!! glad to know that saving every little scrap of wood(cause it looks neat or smells good) is normal in this rehab center.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2012)

Mac said:


> ... glad to know that saving every little scrap of wood(cause it looks neat or smells good) is normal in this rehab center.



Actually we are not a rehab outfit here. We figure the best to treat woodaholism is not to discourage it, but to encourage it. We celebrate our addiction. :wacko1:





.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)

I know I'm hooked ! 
This site is awesome, the people are great, the info is amazing, and the pics are mind blowing ! 
I find myself checking here 10 times a day. No telling what I'll see next!
I hope when this site gets huge, it keeps this same atmosphere of trust friendship and helpfulness I've seen for the few days I've been around.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> I know I'm hooked !
> This site is awesome, the people are great, the info is amazing, and the pics are mind blowing !
> I find myself checking here 10 times a day. No telling what I'll see next!
> I hope when this site gets huge, it keeps this same atmosphere of trust friendship and helpfulness I've seen for the few days I've been around.



I couldn't agree more, my feelings are the same,:yes: and I think the atmosphere will stay the same due to the quality people that are here with the same passion and compassion for others and our craft.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with all of you we are all bonded by a passion of one of mothers natures amazing wonders-wood. How could modern society could survive without its multifunctions-we live in it, walk on it, write on it, sit, sleep store, and make art with it, breathe what it produces, eat its fruit, heat, boats, etc etc etc.  Only difference with us is that we are the artists................


----------



## Mac (Feb 20, 2012)

It is not possible for my mind to believe what my eyes see . Some of the projects I see here!!!!! WOW If nothing else comes from being here(other than my ability to make saw dust) it is food for the soul to see such wonderful creations and the gift of design is a true blessing!

Thank you to all you craftsmen ! Please keep the pictures coming.


----------

